# bobcat ignorance



## dawg1025 (Jan 27, 2007)

Any advice?
Deer season is over and I have just finished my last shoulder mount. Yesterday I had a bobcat brought into my shop by a friend. I have never mounted a bobcat, and was wondering if there are any particulars I should know about? If anyone has any advice please share.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would advise you to call Jim Benson in E.G.F Mn...Jim has done many and is an expert on Big Game...1-218-773-7972! He would be happy to help you out! Good Luck!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

Reference Reference Reference!!! Pay close attention to eye shape, facial hair patterns, ear position. www.pbase.com has excellent bobcat reference. I would recomend a video offered by Jan Vanhoessen. She also did an article for Breakthrough a few years ago you might find helpful. Bobcats are one of my favorites to do, have fun with it!


----------



## dawg1025 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Acker for the reference. If there is anyone around that knows bobcats, it is definetely Jim. Also thank you Timberland for the video reference. Mrs. jan has definetely done one or two bobcats in her life!


----------

